# Dog Halloween Costumes



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just couldn't resist 

Here's Holly, doesn't she just look... overjoyed? 











And here's Apollo who actually WAS overjoyed. My little goofball likes wearing clothes.


----------



## wellington

Very cute. Your right the first one is not pleased the second one does seem to love it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

wellington said:


> Very cute. Your right the first one is not pleased the second one does seem to love it.



We ended up taking the devil costume back to the store after these photos were taken. She hated it way too much to put her through it again on Halloween  But, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Sweet little dog!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Sweet little dog!



Hey! He finally hit 30 pounds!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet little dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! He finally hit 30 pounds!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Julius25

So nice !
Great costume.


----------



## lori12386

Here is my Batdog, Leroy Brown!
View attachment 31232



Holly is very cute!


----------



## Kerryann

You dog has one of the same as my lab cici.
Here are all of her costumes. I haven't decided which one for halloween. I was thinking maybe the devil one too.

























Petsmart had the dog costumes 75% off. I thought I'd put the dogs in the penguin costumes for our holiday cards. I am seriously thinking about getting the tortoises the xs penguin costumes too and dressing them up for the holiday pictures. I am a bit of a psycho.. yes..


Your dogs are so cute. I love the angel costume.  I wish they had it because that would also be a good holiday suit.


----------



## Tom

Here are a couple of my dog costumes from over the years...


----------



## Neal

Tom said:


> Here are a couple of my dog costumes from over the years...



Was this for Resident Evil?


----------



## Tom

Yes sir. RE III. We had six dogs all done up like that. Took an hour to get it on and an hour to get it off.

This one is Bullet, the dog you met outside your house that did the silly parlor tricks.


----------



## Neal

Cool, I just borrowed REIII from my brother in law, big RE fan and he got a kick out of the story I told him about meeting the famous dog. I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## Tom

Neal said:


> Cool, I just borrowed REIII from my brother in law, big RE fan and he got a kick out of the story I told him about meeting the famous dog. I'll watch it tonight.



I don't want to give anything away for you, but I was the stunt double for the two dog hit. Both were my dogs. The single dog hit on the lady is my other dog, and she handles and trains that dog regularly. I was really proud of how both of those stunts turned out. Watch them in slow mo. It really looks real. You really can't see any padding. The dogs and my co-trainers really all did a fantastic job on that movie. We filmed it in Mexico City at Churobusco Studios. It was a great experience. That trip reaffirmed my belief that the best food in the entire world is in Mexico City.


----------



## Kerryann

That is so cool


----------

